# Military grade weapons in the hands of "bikie" gangs in Australia.....say it ain't so...



## 2aguy (Dec 12, 2021)

Criminals get guns illegally, even on the Island continent of Australia...

*Det Supt McArthur added: 'The number of firearms seized around the country last financial year and so far this year - almost two a week on average - highlights the access outlaw motorcycle gangs have to weapons that are used to follow through with their violent plans.*







+8


In total, 99 weapons, including handguns and military-grade weapons, have been taken out of bikie gangsters' hands, up from 51 in 2019/20









						Mysterious wooden chest found during Perth AN0M sting STUNS police
					

Horrified police officers dug up the mysterious crate in a Perth suburb to find a huge weapons cache, including automatic machine guns and bomb-making material.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




Military grade weapons?  In Australia?  Really?


----------



## daveman (Dec 12, 2021)

Impossible.  We've been told what an amazing success Australia's gun ban has been.  This is obviously fake news, because there are no guns in Australia.  And all criminals always obey the law.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 12, 2021)

"Military grade"


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 12, 2021)

Do the gangs go by Rule .303?


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 12, 2021)

JGalt said:


> "Military grade"


Well you have to appreciate the "Bubba Grade" SKS.....I wonder what stock was used on the Mini-14? I've never seen that one before, it looks like some kind of CA abomination..


----------



## JGalt (Dec 12, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Well you have to appreciate the "Bubba Grade" SKS.....I wonder what stock was used on the Mini-14? I've never seen that one before, it looks like some kind of CA abomination..



No telling what they did to the Mini-14. The SKS is an M variant, though. It takes AK mags, instead of the duckbill ones.


----------



## 1srelluc (Dec 13, 2021)

JGalt said:


> No telling what they did to the Mini-14. The SKS is an M variant, though. It takes AK mags, instead of the duckbill ones.


Yeah, it's a M but it's been hacked on by Bubba, look at the front sight/gas block.


----------



## JGalt (Dec 13, 2021)

1srelluc said:


> Yeah, it's a M but it's been hacked on by Bubba, look at the front sight/gas block.



Yikes! Way to fuck up a $600 SKS. The prices on those thing have gone stupid at the gun shows.


----------



## Circe (Dec 13, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Military grade weapons? In Australia? Really?


It's just Mad Max.


----------



## bambu. (Dec 15, 2021)

daveman said:


> Impossible.  We've been told what an amazing success Australia's gun ban has been.  This is obviously fake news, because there are no guns in Australia.  And all criminals always obey the law.


The banning of certain weapons has been a success.
No more massacres.
The people can do without auto and semi-auto weapons.
There are millions of guns in Australia...bolt action rifles...in rural areas mostly.
It's good that people in suburbia can no longer be wandering around with machine guns.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 15, 2021)

bambu. said:


> The banning of certain weapons has been a success.
> No more massacres.
> The people can do without auto and semi-auto weapons.
> There are millions of guns in Australia...bolt action rifles...in rural areas mostly.
> It's good that people in suburbia can no longer be wandering around with machine guns.



They didn't have massacres much before the ban, and the only reason they haven't had more since the ban is their lunatics are bad shots....

Can you explain how their gun control laws failed to stop these shootings.......the only reason they aren't "mass public shootings," is the killer failed to murder 3-4 people....depending on the definition used...

Shots fired in Launceston siege
A siege in the Tasmanian city of Launceston has ended with police arresting a 24-year-old man and a woman, 40, after 33 shots were fired at police.
Police had brought in negotiators, a heavily armoured Bearcat truck and evacuated residents from the street during the 18 hour stand-off which began on Friday afternoon.

Timeline of major crimes in Australia - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


16 January 1998 to 15 June 2009 – Melbourne gangland killings – A series of 35 murders of crime figures and their associates that began with the slaying of Alphonse Gangitano in his home, most likely by Jason Moran, the latest victim being Des Moran who was murdered in Ascot Vale on 15 June 2009.
16 August 1998 – Victorian police officers Gary Silk and Rodney Miller were shot dead in an ambush by Bendali Debs and Jason Joseph Roberts in the Moorabbin Police murders.
*3 August 1999 – La Trobe University shooting – Jonathan Brett Horrocks walked into the cafeteria in La Trobe university in Melbourne Victoria armed with a 38 caliber revolver handgun and opened fire killing Leon Capraro the boss and manager off the cafeteria and wounding a woman who was a student at the university.*
13 March 2000 – Millewa State Forest Murders – Barbara and Stephen Brooks and Stacie Willoughby were found dead, all three having been shot execution style and left in the forest.[60][61]
26 May 2002 – A Vietnamese man walked into a Vietnamese wedding reception in Cabramatta Sydney, New South Wales armed with a handgun and opened fire wounding seven people.

14 October 2002 – Dr. Margret Tobin, the South Australian head of Mental Health Services, was shot dead by Jean Eric Gassy as she walked out of a lift in her office building.
*21 October 2002 – Monash University shooting – Huan Xiang opened fire in a tutorial room, killing two and injuring five.*
25 October 2003 – Greenacre double murder – A man and a woman are shot dead in a house in the suburb of Greenacre, Sydney which was the result of a feud between two Middle Eastern crime families, 24-year-old Ziad Abdulrazak was shot 10 times in the chest and head and 22-year-old Mervat Hamka was shot twice in the neck while she slept in her bedroom, up to 100 shots were fired into the house from four men who were later arrested and convicted of the murders.
26 July 2004 – Security guard Karen Brown shot dead armed robber William Aquilina in a Sydney carpark after he violently bashed her and stole the hotel's takings. Brown was charged with murder but acquitted on the grounds of self-defence.[66][67]

*18 June 2007 – Melbourne CBD shooting – Christopher Wayne Hudson opened fire on three people, killing one and seriously wounding two others who intervened when Hudson was assaulting his girlfriend at a busy Melbourne intersection during the morning peak. He gave himself up to police in Wallan, Victoria on 20 June.[71]*
10 April 2010 – Rajesh Osborne shot and killed his three children, 12 year-old Asia, 10-year-old Jarius and 7-year-old Grace before killing himself in Roxburgh, Victoria.[_citation needed_]
28 April 2011 – 2011 Hectorville siege – Donato Anthony Corbo shot dead Kobus and Annetjie Snyman and their son-in-law Luc Mombers and seriously wounded Mr Mombers' 14-year-old son Marcel and a police officer at Hectorville, South Australia before being arrested after an eight-hour stand off.
1
29 January 2012 – Giovanni Focarelli, son of Comancheros gang member Vincenzo Focarelli, was shot dead whilst Vincenzo survived the fourth attempt on his life.[79]
*28 April 2012 – A man opened fire in a busy shopping mall in Robina on the Gold Coast shooting Bandidos bikie Jacques Teamo. A woman who was an innocent bystander was also injured from a shotgun blast to the leg. Neither of the victims died, but the incident highlighted the recent increase in gun crime across major Australian cities including Sydney, Brisbane and Adelaide.[citation needed]*
23 May 2012 – Christopher 'Badness' Binse, a career criminal well known to police, was arrested after a 44-hour siege at an East Keilor home in Melbourne's north west. During the siege, Binse fired several shots at police and refused to co-operate with negotiators; eventually tear gas had to be used to force him out of the house, at which point he refused to put down his weapon and was then sprayed with a volley of non-lethal bullets.[_citation needed_]
15 December 2012 – Aaron Carlino murdered drug dealer Stephen Cookson in his East Perth home by shooting him twice in the head and then he cut up and dismembered his body. He buried his arms legs and torso in the backyard of his house and he wrapped his head in a plastic bag and dumped it on Rottnest Island. The head of Cookson was later found washed up on Rottnest Island by an 11-year-old girl. Carlino was convicted of the murder and was sentenced to life in prison.[_citation needed_]
*8 March 2013 – Queen Street mall siege – Lee Matthew Hiller entered the shopping mall on Queen Street Brisbane Queensland armed with a revolver and threatened shoppers and staff with the revolver, causing a 90-minute siege which ended when Hiller was shot and wounded in the arm by a police officer from the elite Specialist Emergency Response Team. Hiller was then later taken to hospital and was treated for his injury; he pleaded gulity to 20 charges and was sentenced to four-and-a-half years in jail with a non-parole period of two years and three months.[*_*c*itation needed_]
29 July 2013 – Two bikie gang associates, Vasko Boskovski and Bassil Hijazi were shot dead in two separate shooting incidents minutes apart in South West Sydney. The previous week Bassil Hijazi had survived a previous attempt against his life after he was shot inside his car.[_citation needed_]
*9 September 2014 – Lockhart massacre* – Geoff Hunt shot and killed his wife, Kim, his 10-year-old son Fletcher, and his daughters Mia, eight and Phoebe, six before killing himself on a farm in Lockhart in the Riverina district near Wagga Wagga New South Wales. The body of Geoff Hunt and a firearm are later found in a dam on the farm by police divers and a suicide note written by Geoff Hunt is also found inside the house on the farm.[_citation needed_]
*22 October 2014 – Wedderburn shootings* – Ian Jamieson shot dead Peter Lockhart, Peter's wife Mary and Mary's son Greg Holmes on two farm properties in Wedderburn, Victoria over a property dispute. Jamieson surrendered to police after a three-and-a-half hour siege.[_citation needed_]
7 November 2014 – Jordy Brook carjacked a Channel 7 news cameraman at gun point during a crime spree on the Sunshine Coast, Queensland. He was later captured and arrested by police after luring police on a high speed chase and crashing the car.[_citation needed_]
12 November 2014 – Jamie Edwards and Joelene Joyce a married couple who were drug dealers are found shot dead in a car on a highway in the town of Moama, New South Wales.[86]
*15 December 2014 – 2014 Sydney hostage crisis – Seventeen people were taken hostage in a cafe in Martin Place, Sydney by Man Haron Monis. The hostage crisis was resolved in the early hours of 16 December, sixteen hours after it commenced, when armed police stormed the premises. Monis and two hostages were killed in the course of the crisis.[87]*
*27 June 2015 – Hermidale triple murder –* the bodies of three people, two men and a woman are found shot dead on a property in a rural farming community in the town of Hermidale west of Nyngan, the bodies of 28-year-old Jacob Cumberland his father 59-year-old Stephen Cumberland and a 36-year-old woman were found with gun shot wounds, the body of Jacob Cumberland was found on the drive way of the property, the body of the 36-year-old woman was found in the backyard of the property and the body of Stephen Cumberland was found in a burnt out caravan on the property. 61-year-old Allan O'Connor is later arrested and charged with the murders.
*10 September 2015 – A 49-year-old woman is shot dead in a Mc Donald's restaurant in Gold Coast by her 57-year-old ex partner, who then turned the gun on himself afterwards and shot himself dead.*
*2 October 2015 - 2015 Parramatta shooting* On 2 October 2015, Farhad Khalil Mohammad Jabar, a 15-year-old boy, shot and killed Curtis Cheng, an unarmed police civilian finance worker, outside the New South Wales Police Force headquarters in Parramatta, Australia. Jabar was subsequently shot and killed by special constables who were protecting the police station.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 15, 2021)

bambu. said:


> The banning of certain weapons has been a success.
> No more massacres.
> The people can do without auto and semi-auto weapons.
> There are millions of guns in Australia...bolt action rifles...in rural areas mostly.
> It's good that people in suburbia can no longer be wandering around with machine guns.




The criminals seem to get enough rifles when they want them......


----------



## Flash (Dec 15, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Military grade weapons?  In Australia?  Really?


----------



## JGalt (Dec 15, 2021)

bambu. said:


> The banning of certain weapons has been a success.
> No more massacres.
> The people can do without auto and semi-auto weapons.
> There are millions of guns in Australia...bolt action rifles...in rural areas mostly.
> It's good that people in suburbia can no longer be wandering around with machine guns.



If it's such a "success", then how did that bike gang have such an arsenal? Are you aware there there are more than likely other "arsenals" out there in Australia, bigger than that one?


----------



## Colin norris (Dec 26, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Criminals get guns illegally, even on the Island continent of Australia...
> 
> *Det Supt McArthur added: 'The number of firearms seized around the country last financial year and so far this year - almost two a week on average - highlights the access outlaw motorcycle gangs have to weapons that are used to follow through with their violent plans.*
> 
> ...



Yep.  The  same military that america always asks to help with the odd skirmish.


----------



## tyroneweaver (Dec 29, 2021)

2aguy said:


> Criminals get guns illegally, even on the Island continent of Australia...
> 
> *Det Supt McArthur added: 'The number of firearms seized around the country last financial year and so far this year - almost two a week on average - highlights the access outlaw motorcycle gangs have to weapons that are used to follow through with their violent plans.*
> 
> ...


"bikies"
Haven't heard that term in like forever. At least when I lived there back in the 60's


----------



## bambu. (Dec 31, 2021)

2aguy said:


> They didn't have massacres much before the ban, and the only reason they haven't had more since the ban is their lunatics are bad shots....
> 
> Can you explain how their gun control laws failed to stop these shootings.......the only reason they aren't "mass public shootings," is the killer failed to murder 3-4 people....depending on the definition used...
> 
> ...


----------



## bambu. (Dec 31, 2021)

There are millions of guns in Australia.
The system isn't perfect, but with the assault rifles banned, things are better without them.
Bikies, gangsters, crime families... shooting dead each other mostly...with domestic violence shootings/stabbings thrown in.
Cops arrested more major drug criminals today, large sums of money seized, plus a hand gun.
Where...south west Sydney suburbs, no great surprise.
Not many "John Smith", "Mike Jones", "Jason Bennett" type names among the crime families, bikies, gangsters ever arrested. Rarely an 'Indian' name either.


----------

